# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale / Trade: The RPF Weapons Exchange

## presence

_What do you have?  
How much you need for it?   

 Is it patriot grade? 

Do you take Bitcoin?_

* ENCRYPTED CHATROOM

*

----------


## kfarnan

New project?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Yet another good reason to dump FedBook.

That said, I'm in the market for another "pocket" .380 auto.

Anybody in NH looking to sell, PM me.

----------


## Anti Federalist

blimp

----------


## oyarde

If anyone has an old , beat up  16 Ga or 28 Ga side by side double for sale  I may be interested . Or a 10 Ga of any type.

----------


## oyarde

I also buy some single shot , doubles and semi auto shotguns in every gauge ( 410 , 28 , 20 , 16 ,12 , 10 ) for personal use and buy some pump shotguns for resale . I buy rifles too that are chambered in about anything larger than .22 . I pay shipping also . I also am interested in any double rifles and any working black powder revolvers .

----------


## oyarde

I have an old , (but new) black Stack On ( brand)14 gun metal cabinet. I am considering using it for some things . I know they make a smaller , like handgun- ammo cabinet that bolts to the top of it . I looked around on the net and those things run around 80 FRN's, that seems high to me ( I think retail on the actual 14 long gun safe I already have is around 149) . Any ideas where I may look for the small add on cabinet cheaper ? I also have a small fire proof safe I am not using about the same size , if I cannot find the add on cabinet for less than 80 I may just drill and bolt the one I have.....

----------


## oyarde

Cabelas was at one time selling reproduction Lemat Revolvers , I would be interested in another used one if anyone has one .

----------


## oyarde

I am running low on 12 Ga  incendiary rounds , Flechette rounds and Rhodesian Jungle Rounds . New purchases are very expensive , if anyone has any laying around not being used I would buy them . Otherwise , probably  just load some Rhodesians myself .

----------


## oyarde

I scored some 000 Buck in .410 at a yard sale today , I got some #4 Buck in 12 Ga from the same guy last time.

----------


## oyarde

I have been kind of looking around town for a used rifle chambered in something bigger than .30 and have not really seen anything that has caught my eye . If anyone here has one for sale , let me know .

----------


## Anti Federalist

bump

----------


## oyarde

Been looking for another rifle something like a 22. 250 , probably a magazine feed that I can buy some extra mags for .

----------

